# Remove oil from sneakers...help!



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

The other day my six-year-old stepped in a pot of motor oil. Yes you heard me right, a pot of oil! Why my husband had an open pot of oil in the workshop, or why my son happen to be playing behind the furniture where said pot of oil was does not seem to be important. Right now I am most concerned with how to get the oil out of my six-year-old's fairly new sneaker that he wears to school every day. 
We are country people and I'm not very concerned with getting it to look pristine and clean again, I'm more concerned with getting the greasy residue out of the inside of the shoe. 
If anyone has any ideas please let me know. My husband does not want to put it in the washing machine because of the greasiness, I happen to agree. If putting it in a bucket with detergent is a good idea, I will do that. I didn't want to get the shoes wet until I research whether that was a good solution. So far my idea is to buy kitty litter and put it inside the shoe. Does this sound like it might work?


----------

